# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Вопросы по графическим редакторам >  Графические редакторы высшего эшелога CorelPaint, Painter и др.

## magistr

в данной теме обсуждаются вопросы связанные с работой редакторах CorelPaint, Painter и др., задавайте вопросы, отвечайте на них. Помогаем советом друг-другу.

----------


## Ирина Шведкова

Добрый вечер! Никак не получается скачать серийный номер pinnacle studio 15. Может кто-то сможет помочь? НУ, ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!

----------


## Димитрий

> НУ, ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!


Цена же смешная

----------

